# Bacon wrapped smoked venison back wrap



## hotwheels9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Here is my first time ever smoking. Turned out way better than I had expected. Instead of using water for the brine I used my sister in laws apple juice that she makes with her apple press. Smoked it for about 3 hours. The IT was around 145. I was aiming for around 135 but I think the thermometer is a bit out of calibration cause when I cut it in half it was beautifully pink almost the whole way through.












IMG_2217.JPG



__ hotwheels9
__ Sep 4, 2017


















IMG_2220.JPG



__ hotwheels9
__ Sep 4, 2017


----------



## sqwib (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow, that looks fantastic, great first.
Points


----------



## hotwheels9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks. I surprised myself that's forsure.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow!

That looks absolutely delicious!

Point!

Al


----------



## hotwheels9 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2017)

HW9, Good looking vennie, nice first smoke . point


----------

